# Michigan Amateur Field Trial Club, Spring Trial Info, Hunting Dog Stake



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

does the gun get capped in the hunting dog stake?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

GSPJAKE said:


> does the gun get capped in the hunting dog stake?


Yes, blank pistols are used.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

GSPJAKE said:


> i will be there as a spectator i am interested in seeing what its all about.


You should take that 100 pound non-athletic girl to see how she would do and it would be good experience for you if you wanted to continue.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> You should take that 100 pound non-athletic girl to see how she would do and it would be good experience for you if you wanted to continue.


 
:evilsmile


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

dash102576 said:


> This is a fun weekend! the hunting dog stake is always fun, everyone is very helpful. Dale




I'm signing up again. I enjoyed last fall's.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

GSPJAKE said:


> does the gun get capped in the hunting dog stake?


You should definitely run Allie! It will be a fun experience for you. the hunting dog stake is a no pressure fun stake. You can borrow my blank gun if you don't have one. That is if we're not braced together. If so, there will be plenty of people there to borrow one from.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

If Brian runs Allie, I'm leaving Major at home and impersonating him with Rock!:lol:
(I think that I can dye his orange coloration to a shade of liver, but I'm not sure what I'm going to do with that tail short of removing it!)

Rock:









Major:


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, I guess i'm putting my donation in for the cause, but i mine as well make a weekend out of it. I signed her up for the A. Puppy and the Hunting dog. I'm also going to run my male Jake in the Hunting dog stake, Thanks for the Pistol offer, i do have one though, but if someone had a tracking device i could use during my brace that would make me feel better.


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

I hope this turns out to be a fun weekend i have just been labeled "Man Bitch" by the wife for the next 2 weeks.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

GSPJAKE said:


> I hope this turns out to be a fun weekend i have just been labeled "Man Bitch" by the wife for the next 2 weeks.:lol::lol::lol:


Welcome to the club!:lol:


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Bring that dog in your avatar and enter. Why just look? I took home 2 ribbons the 1st time I showed.


 
The dog in my avatar is, I am told, not eligible.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

GSPJAKE said:


> Well, I guess i'm putting my donation in for the cause, but i mine as well make a weekend out of it. I signed her up for the A. Puppy and the Hunting dog. I'm also going to run my male Jake in the Hunting dog stake, Thanks for the Pistol offer, i do have one though, but if someone had a tracking device i could use during my brace that would make me feel better.


Great. If I can help write me a note.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

GSPJAKE said:


> Well, I guess i'm putting my donation in for the cause, but i mine as well make a weekend out of it. I signed her up for the A. Puppy and the Hunting dog. I'm also going to run my male Jake in the Hunting dog stake, Thanks for the Pistol offer, i do have one though, but if someone had a tracking device i could use during my brace that would make me feel better.


Awesome!


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> You should take that 100 pound non-athletic girl to see how she would do and it would be good experience for you if you wanted to continue.


 
Thanks for keeping it going... keep up the good work


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

GSPJAKE said:


> ...I have just been labeled "Man Bitch" by the wife .........


What is a Man Bitch? What dew yew due two urn that name? :evil:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Bobby said:


> What is a Man Bitch? What dew yew due two urn that name? :evil:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Bobby said:


> What is a Man Bitch? What dew yew due two urn that name? :evil:


Whatever you are told to do is the short version, I will refrain from giving a full definition, in this public format. Avoiding the risk of the rally cry from the "others" on this site.. Mama taught me one or two things along the way:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

GSPJAKE said:


> Whatever you are told to do is the short version, I will refrain from giving a full definition, in this public format. Avoiding the risk of the rally cry from the "others" on this site.. Mama taught me one or two things along the way:lol::lol::lol:


Let's see. Something like....Those guys said come on up and throw money away and hang around and get drunk, well if they jumped off a bridge would you jump too!!!! :lol::lol::lol: Heck after the wife and I had our last argument she came crawling to me on her hands and knees..... and said "come out from under that bed you chicken!"


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

You guys are soooo abused. :lol:


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Induna isn't abused. However, in dog parlance, he just can't take a lot of pressure. That's why his wife sends him south with a pro for the winter.


----------

